# Os dejaré mi coche con tal que me lo cuidéis.



## Europadia

I'm trying to express the same sentence using "cuidar" intransitively (http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=cuidar) but it seems rather awkward: *Os dejaré mi coche con tal que me cuidéis de él*. I'd like to ask native speakers whether it sounds natural to them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Rondivu

No, no suena natural. Diríamos algo así:
Os dejaré (prestar) el coche con tal de que me lo cuidéis. 

Cuidar de un coche tiene otro significado. 
VIGILAR que nadie robe nada en su interior, que roben el propio coche o que alguien le rompa algo.


----------



## anahiseri

A ver, no es correcto, pero se entiende perfectamente, y ni siquiera suena mal.

Las  opciones correctas son:
*Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ cuidéis de él*.
*Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que me lo cuidéis.
Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ lo cuidéis.*
Yo no veo la diferencia de significado que ve Rondivu.


----------



## Rondivu

anahiseri said:


> A ver, no es correcto, pero se entiende perfectamente, y ni siquiera suena mal.
> 
> Las  opciones correctas son:
> *Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ cuidéis de él*.
> *Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que me lo cuidéis.
> Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ lo cuidéis.*
> Yo no veo la diferencia de significado que ve Rondivu.


Lo siento pero "cuidar de él" refiriéndose a un coche me suena fatal. "Él" en este caso sólo se puede referir a una persona y no a una cosa. 

Para mí, cuida de mi coche no es lo mismo que cuida mi coche. 
En la primera, ya dije antes su significado: vigilar. 
En la segunda doy a entender que no hagan el bruto con el coche. Nada de ir a toda velocidad o pasarlo de vueltas, etc.


----------



## anahiseri

Ejemplos del DRAE:
 Cuidar DE la hacienda, DE los niños.
Cuidar a un enfermo, la casa, la ropa.
según este diccionario, las dos formas valen para personas y cosas


----------



## Rondivu

anahiseri said:


> Ejemplos del DRAE:
> Cuidar DE la hacienda, DE los niños.
> Cuidar a un enfermo, la casa, la ropa.
> según este diccionario, las dos formas valen para personas y cosas


Claro que sí. No lo he puesto en duda en ningún momento. A lo que yo me refiero es a que, por ejemplo, si dices cuida de la hacienda, no puedes decir cuida de *ella*. 
Cuida de la hacienda. 
Cuídala. 
Cuida de ella


----------



## Circunflejo

Europadia said:


> con tal que



...con tal de que...



anahiseri said:


> A ver, no es correcto, pero se entiende perfectamente,



...me cuidéis del coche. Podría entenderse que es a ti (y no al coche) a quien cuidan.



Rondivu said:


> si dices cuida de la hacienda, no puedes decir cuida de *ella*.



Claro que puedes.


----------



## Rocko!

Por las respuestas que has recibido hasta este momento, es claro que a los españoles les suena natural el uso intransitivo. En mi zona no es natural. Lo conocemos por la literatura, pero no lo usamos.


----------



## Europadia

Circunflejo said:


> ...con tal de que...
> 
> 
> 
> ...me cuidéis del coche. Podría entenderse que es a ti (y no al coche) a quien cuidan.
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que puedes.



"Con tal que" es igualmente correcto (http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=tal).


----------



## S.V.

Le dejé a mi perrito para que cuide de él, and then it also sounds like the doggy takes care of him. 

Agree the OG sentence is strange.


----------



## Rondivu

Circunflejo said:


> Claro que  puedes.


Sí, se puede. Debí decir que me suena mal. 
Si le digo a alguien que cuide la hacienda, me sonaría mal añadir "cuida de ella" en vez de "cuídala". Sin embargo, "cuida a tu hermana. Cuída de ella" me suena bien.


----------



## Circunflejo

Europadia said:


> "Con tal que" es igualmente correcto



Está bien saberlo, pero a mí me sigue sonando raro. Debe de ser que tengo un uso culto del lenguaje.


----------



## Rocko!

El caso de la hacienda, si es que estamos hablando de dinero público, ese es el único que me parece adecuado con el "cuide de".


----------



## Doraemon-

Será porque venimos del mismo sitio pero coincido con anahiseri en las tres únicas formas que me sonarían bien:
-Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ cuidéis de él.
-Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que me lo cuidéis.
-Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ lo cuidéis.
Habría dos temas, el "con tal de que" (a mí también me suena muy raro sin el "de", desconozco si puede ser correcto), y el dativo de interés (ese "me" en "me lo cuidéis"). No sé por qué pero no me suena natural (no digo que incorrecto) "con tal de que me cuidéis de él". Intuyo que es por la forma transitiva o intransitiva de cuidar, aunque no lo tengo nada claro. No hay problema en la transitiva (que [me] cuidéis el coche, que [me] lo cuidéis), pero no me acaba de encajar en la intransitiva (me cuidéis del coche, me cuidéis de él), yo en este caso no pondría nunca el dativo de interés (cuando cuidas _del_ coche, en vez de cuidas _el _coche). Desconozco el motivo de por qué no me suena bien, igual son rarezas mías, pero al menos son compartidas.
Por otro lado no veo problema en usar "de él" para referirse a un coche. Basta con que sea tercera persona de singular y masculino.


----------



## anahiseri

Totalmente de acuerdo con las valoraciones y también las impresiones subjetivas/emocionales (lo que nos suena bien o mal) de Doraemon.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Doraemon- said:


> Será porque venimos del mismo sitio pero coincido con anahiseri en las tres únicas formas que me sonarían bien:
> -Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ cuidéis de él.
> -Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que me lo cuidéis.
> -Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __ lo cuidéis.
> Habría dos temas, el "con tal de que" (a mí también me suena muy raro sin el "de", desconozco si puede ser correcto), y el dativo de interés (ese "me" en "me lo cuidéis"). No sé por qué pero no me suena natural (no digo que incorrecto) "con tal de que me cuidéis de él". Intuyo que es por la forma transitiva o intransitiva de cuidar, aunque no lo tengo nada claro. No hay problema en la transitiva (que [me] cuidéis el coche, que [me] lo cuidéis), pero no me acaba de encajar en la intransitiva (me cuidéis del coche, me cuidéis de él), yo en este caso no pondría nunca el dativo de interés (cuando cuidas _del_ coche, en vez de cuidas _el _coche). Desconozco el motivo de por qué no me suena bien, igual son rarezas mías, pero al menos son compartidas.
> Por otro lado no veo problema en usar "de él" para referirse a un coche. Basta con que sea tercera persona de singular y masculino.


De acuerdo.
En cuanto a la frase " Os dejo el coche con tal de que me cuidéis de él", no es correcta, como mucho significaría otra cosa. " Cuidar a alguien de algo/ alguien" significa proteger a alguien de algo/ alguien" (por ejemplo: "Que Dios me cuide de mis amigos, que de mis enemigos me cuido yo"). La frase tendría sentido en un contexto en el que el coche supone un peligro para su dueño y éste se lo deja a sus amigos para que lo mantengan alejado de él. No digo que sea imposible, pero me parece un escenario muy improbable. En cualquier caso no es el sentido que nos ocupa aquí : os dejo mi coche siempre y cuando lo tratéis con cuidado.


----------



## anahiseri

Marsianitoh, sis te parecen correctas
-Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __* cuidéis de él*.
-Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que *me lo cuidéis.  *        entonces también te tiene que parecer correcta
-Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que *me cuidéis de él.*

Cierto que *cuidarse de alguien o algo* también puede significar "tener cuidado con alguien o algo": Cuídate de esos, que son mentirosos.
Pero son válidos los dos significados.


----------



## Marsianitoh

anahiseri said:


> Marsianitoh, sis te parecen correctas
> -Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que __* cuidéis de él*.
> -Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que *me lo cuidéis.  *        entonces también te tiene que parecer correcta
> -Os dejaré mi coche con tal de que *me cuidéis de él.*
> 
> Cierto que *cuidarse de alguien o algo* también puede significar "tener cuidado con alguien o algo": Cuídate de esos, que son mentirosos.
> Pero son válidos los dos significados.


Pues no, las dos primeras, "... cuidéis de él" y "...me lo cuidéis" me parecen correctas y también "...lo cuidéis". La tercera "...me cuidéis de él" me suena a cuerno ( y si no he entendido mal a Doraemon también).
Con otro ejemplo :
-" Por favor, cuidad de/a mis niños"
- " Por favor, cuidad de ellos"
- " Por favor, cuidadlos"
- " Por favor, cuidadmelos"
Pero no diría " ...cuidadme de ellos", ¡parece que me van a atacar!


----------



## Rondivu

A mí "Os dejo el coche con tal de que cuidéis de él" me suena horrible,  y "... con tal de que me cuidéis de él" peor todavía. 
Es increíble que seamos del mismo país. No lo parece. 
No conozco a nadie que diga "cuida de él" refiriéndose a un coche, y no será porque no haya preguntado solo por curiosidad. La preferencia es cuídalo o cuídamelo.


----------



## Doraemon-

No veo el motivo por ningún sitio, Rondivu. Cuídalo/cuídamelo es la pronominalización correspondiente en la forma transitiva de cuidar. Equivale a "cuida _el_ coche", no a "cuida _del_ coche". Si es "cuida _del_ coche" no se puede pronominalizar como "cuídalo", sino como "cuida de él". Un complemento proposicional no se puede pronominalizar con un pronombre de OD. Se mantiene la preposición y se usa el pronombre reforzado/tónico: _Morirás por tus errores = moriréis por ellos. Odio mi trabajo, estoy cansado de él (=de mi trabajo). Etc. _"Él" puede servir para referirse a cualquier cosa en masculino singular, sea persona o cosa.
Igual lo que no te suena bien es la forma intransitiva de cuidar, no sé, pero si es "cuida del coche" solo puede ser "cuida de él", no "cuídalo". "Cuídalo" es "cuida el coche", que también es correcto pero es otra construcción diferente, con la forma transitiva de cuidar


----------



## Rondivu

Gracias, Doraemon-
Así como no se puede utilizar un pronombre personal como sujeto para referirse a una cosa (Me compré un coche. Él me gusta), sí se pueden colocar después de preposición. No hay problema. El caso es que me sigue sonando mal.

Te presto el coche. Cuida de él. 

Me pregunto si es tan natural para vosotros que lo utilizáis indistintamente junto con "cuídalo" o 'cuídamelo".

Otra cosa, solo por curiosidad, algo que ya comenté en mensajes anteriores.
Si le presto el coche a alguien y lo que pretendo es que me lo cuiden, que vayan despacio, que cuiden el motor, que lo laven, etc..., le digo cuídame el coche, y no, cuida del coche.
¿No ves esa diferencia tampoco? ¿Solo yo, de todos los que hemos participado en este hilo, la percibe?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Rondivu said:


> El caso es que me sigue sonando mal.
> 
> Te presto el coche. Cuida de él.
> A mí no, ¿cómo lo dirías de otra manera utilizando "cuidar de"?
> 
> Me pregunto si es tan natural para vosotros que lo utilizáis indistintamente junto con "cuídalo" o 'cuídamelo".
> No le veo nada raro, a lo mejor si añades un adjetivo "cuida bien de él " a tí tampoco te suena tan mal.
> 
> Otra cosa, solo por curiosidad, algo que ya comenté en mensajes anteriores.
> Si le presto el coche a alguien y lo que pretendo es que me lo cuiden, que vayan despacio, que cuiden el motor, que lo laven, etc..., le digo cuídame el coche, y no, cuida del coche.
> ¿No ves esa diferencia tampoco? ¿Solo yo, de todos los que hemos participado en este hilo, la percibe?
> No, no veo la diferencia cuidar a/de


----------



## Rondivu

No, Marsianitoh, no es cuestión de añadirle un adjetivo. Me sigue sonando igual de mal.
El enlace que proporcionas  ya lo había consultado. Es verdad, que a veces el diccionario (Pdp) no ofrece todos los matices que tienen algunas estructuras.
Bueno, dejo el hilo porque nos estamos saliendo del tema en cuestión.


----------



## Rocko!

Rondivu said:


> ¿No ves esa diferencia tampoco? ¿Solo yo, de todos los que hemos participado en este hilo, la percibe?


Yo la veo, pero solamente porque haces hincapié en que allí está, pero no porque esté allí en todo momento, ya que la tenemos *des-contexteada.
Tu cambio de percepción (el _switch _mental)  es el mismo que sucede cuando le cambiamos a "ver" la preposicion: Te ruego que veas a mi madre /// Te ruego que veas por mi madre.
Pero no le puedes pedir a tus contrapartes que abandonen su postura para que se sumen a tu visión.

*Perdón por el "monstrete" de palabro, pero ya saben que "descontextualizada" significa otra cosa.


----------



## Rondivu

Rocko! said:


> Yo la veo, pero solamente porque haces hincapié en que allí está, pero no porque esté allí en todo momento, ya que la tenemos *des-contexteada.
> Tu cambio de percepción (el _switch _mental)  es el mismo que sucede cuando le cambiamos a "ver" la preposicion: Te ruego que veas a mi madre /// Te ruego que veas por mi madre.
> Pero no le puedes pedir a tus contrapartes que abandonen su postura para que se sumen a tu visión.
> 
> *Perdón por el "monstrete" de palabro, pero ya saben que "descontextualizada" significa otra cosa.


He de admitir que al principio no entendí muy bien tu mensaje, pero luego me di cuenta de que tu "ver por" es "mirar por" en español peninsular. Efectivamente, en esos dos ejemplos se ve claramente la diferencia que también percibo entre cuidar un coche y cuidar de un coche.
No pretendía que los demás foreros tuviesen la misma "visión", tan solo pregunté por curiosidad.


----------



## Circunflejo

Rondivu said:


> Te presto el coche. Cuida de él.
> 
> Me pregunto si es tan natural para vosotros que lo utilizáis indistintamente junto con "cuídalo" o 'cuídamelo".



Totalmente natural para mí.



Rondivu said:


> Si le presto el coche a alguien y lo que pretendo es que me lo cuiden, que vayan despacio, que cuiden el motor, que lo laven, etc..., le digo cuídame el coche, y no, cuida del coche.
> ¿No ves esa diferencia tampoco?



Yo sí que intuyo la distinción que quieres hacer, pero estamos hablando de un ejemplo (muy) concreto. Por lo general, creo que son perfectamente intercambiables. De hecho, habrá quien las considere perfectamente intercambiables hasta en ese ejemplo.


----------



## Doraemon-

Opino también como Circunflejo. Encuentro "cuida de él" igual de natural que "cuídalo" o "cuídamelo". Y sí podría quizá haber algún matiz entre la forma transitiva y la intransitiva de cuidar, pero en la frase concreta del hilo no la hay, o yo no la veo. Significa que lo trates bien, el coche, o que lo vigiles.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Yo entiendo que "cuidar" puede significar dependiendo del contexto " vigilar algo o alguien" o puede significar " darle cuidados a algo o alguien" lo que no hago es asociar la acepción " vigilar" con la forma " cuidar de"( que es lo que hace Rondivu, si no le he entendido mal) utilizo cualquiera de las formas que admite " cuidar" para ambos sentidos.
Un ejemplo, si estoy sola en la playa y me quiero ir a dar un paseo por la orilla, le digo tranquilamente a la persona(s) más cercana : ¿Vais a estar aquí un rato?¿Os importa cuidarme la toalla?
Es decir,  les pido que vigilen mi toalla y no dejen que se la lleve nadie, pero para entender/ transmitir  eso no me resulta imprescindible decir " ¿Os importa cuidar de mi toalla?"


----------



## Europadia

Por cierto, acabo de encontrar otra locución ("tener cuidado de algo/alguien"), que debería significar lo mismo que mi frase original (Os dejaré mi coche con tal (de) que tengáis cuidado de él). ¿Os suena bien?


----------



## Circunflejo

Europadia said:


> Por cierto, acabo de encontrar otra locución ("tener cuidado de algo/alguien"), que debería significar lo mismo que mi frase original (Os dejaré mi coche con tal (de) que tengáis cuidado de él). ¿Os suena bien?



No es algo que se diga habitualmente.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Europadia said:


> Por cierto, acabo de encontrar otra locución ("tener cuidado de algo/alguien"), que debería significar lo mismo que mi frase original (Os dejaré mi coche con tal (de) que tengáis cuidado de él). ¿Os suena bien?


No, ¿dónde la has encontrado?


----------



## Circunflejo

Marsianitoh said:


> No, ¿dónde la has encontrado?



No sé dónde lo habrá encontrado @Europadia, pero viene, por ejemplo, en el DPD (busque cuidado).


----------



## Marsianitoh

Circunflejo said:


> No sé dónde lo habrá encontrado @Europadia, pero viene, por ejemplo, en el DPD (busque cuidado).


Gracias, no lo había oído nunca. El ejemplo que dan,  " ten cuidado del niño mientras voy al mercado", lo entendería, pero por aquí no se usa.


----------

